# SPSP Sunday Feb. 22



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Will be there.

Fish or no fish got to get out.

Suppose to warm and breezy.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I wanted to go today....*

No bloodworms to be found anyplace. Everyone said it would be three weeks to a month before their first shipment. .....Tightlines


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Did you try the dreaded Anglers?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Wormies*

Holiday Sports has them....


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Bloodworms, hummm?*

Yesterday morn. they told me it would be at least three weeks. ....Tightlines


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*What???*

I got me a cup from them last Saturday.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Hat, they have'um*

I just called Holiday Sports to see what the real scoop is. I spoke to Bob and he says he has plenty bloodworms....


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

clyde's had them this morning


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Clyde aint wanna fish today , he had ta get that purty woman out that dern boat


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Must have been some*

of that knuckle head help Bob has now. I'll be headed over there and onto SPSP one day this week. When I get to Holidays that joker is going to get a foot in his @ss!  Yesterday was to nice to be doing yardwork.....Tightlines & Thanks


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

yeah [Today was too ] Now im gon have ta go tomorrow hat


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*SPSP Sunday morning.*

Felt nice to be back on the water, real good.

Since the rumor about blood worm not be available, I used some smelt and squid with bunker oil. Nothing, it did look like one of the smelt had been hit.

The was only 2 other guys fishing the point and they were catching that big monster out of the point.

Picked up trash around my area.

Ranger came by and checked for licenses.

Have to call Warrens and see if they have blood's.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Feels Great*

Orest,
I know how you feel. Yesterday was great, catching a few fish eas only secondary to fixing Liam's birds nests and tying and re-tying lures all day. I wish I was out there again today! Murph


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Was just thinking about taking off early one day this week and hitting SPSP for a couple of hours.

It's only about 25 mile from where I catch the commuter train to DC; just pack the truck the night before and catch the 12:20 train out of DC back to the Odenton, where I catch the train at and I can be at SPSP by 1:30.

Look at Fridays forecast, 50 degrees; so I gues friday it is. Work a couple of nine or ten hour days between now and friday, I'll be all set.

Thanks for the thought Murphman....


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Blood Worms*

Where is Holiday Sports and Clyde's?

I just called Warrens's Bait Box and Island Fishing and Hunting they both don't have any blood's yet.


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

clyde's is on hollins ferry rd. in balto. co.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*orest*

I dont live there or fish there but thanx for straitn up the premisses theres places I go n do the same even if i dont go for months ata time


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Dreaded Anglers has worms!*

Someone gave me thier Bloodworms today and they said they got them from Anglers.It was in a Mikes Bait bag.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I'll do without*

before I buy Mikes Bloods. When you see that yellow sign on the bag you can walk away!.....Tightlines


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Mike's Blood Worms???*

Are we boycotting again??? 

What the story here?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Mikes is garbage...*

You're lucky to get one good worm in the bag - most are dead or punk!


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

They're generally of very bad quality, Orest-- needle thin and often undercoutned even at that-- I can't tell you how many bags of a "dozen" undersized Mike's bloodies I've bought that really had 9 or 10 worms. On top of that a bag of Mike's worms tend to have at least one and sometimes two or three dead ones, which may be the fault of the store selling them or of Mike's. Either way, I avoid them like the plague that they are.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks Ron.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks Rugger - too.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Just wanted to throw in a quick note for all of the 
new folks...if it is AFTER hours and you are going 
fishing or are fishing at SPSP, Matapeake, or 
anywhere near Annapolis, and ALL of the local bait 
stores are closed and you HAVE to get some 
bloodworms, Angler's has one of those bait 
dispensing machines outside their store. When 
the fish are biting and only want bloods, their
worms are like gold, when everything else is closed.
Trust me, I have made the 1 1/2 HOUR round trip seach 
for worms after hours. It sucks! I do not know
if the machine is operational now, I am mainly
speaking about this spring/summer/fall.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*That why......*

I am glad that I have a place like Warren's Bait Box. They bag their own. And if it looks like you are getting a bad batch, they usually give em to ya at a fantastic discount....FREE!! They have my business until They don't want it anymore.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks for the info Talapia.

Big Rad - Warren's does have nice blood's, called them yesterday and he said he won't get any until early March or so.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Warren's is great! I have been going there for
15 years. Got some free grass shrimp last year
because I had to wait 20 min for their delivery 
guy.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Orest, we have got to meet this spring! You and I have
lived a few min away from each other, shop at the 
same stores (LOTTE) and fish at all of the same places.
We have probably met and not known it!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I live in Ellicott City, West Friendship area.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I lived right down the road from you in Columbia, 
MD. I hang out at the Ellicott City Lotte Plaza
and that little shopping center where the 
Target and Barnes and Nobles stores are
at all the time. We have to hook up for
Trophy Rockfish at SPSP this spring. I had
good luck there last year. I also have some
SWEET white perch holes in Glen Bernie
(Curtis Bay Coast Guard Base) if you are 
interested I can get you on, I catch grass shrimp
with a dip net and then fish along the deep 
piers and docks. A 50 - 100 fish (hand size)
is the norm. It's a great way to kill 2-3 hours
and you do not need a boat. The water is 
already real deep for the huge CG ships that
berth there. They have an exchange right on
base so you can just walk there and get all of
the snacks and goodies that you may need.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Sounds good.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

So when are we going


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Going????*

Am going to SPSP on Friday afternoon.

Anyone want to join me.

I hope to be on the beach by 1:00.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

TRIGGERFISH, 

If you are talking about Curtis Bay Coast Guard Base,
I will see how many I can take on and post a 
notice a few days prior to my trip. They start biting good
about late March early April.


----------

